# Trouble in France



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just spotted this on the BBC news. You are warned not to travel to areas where protests are occurring over the employment laws.

See the full story HERE
peedee


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello folks,

As we've had a house in France for sixteen years, and spent a lot of time there, even lived there for six years, we have a certain interest in affairs relating to the latest French Revalution.

It's noticeable that these stories only arise at holiday times and it's tony and gordon's way of saying don't go to nasty France and give Chirac all your lolly, spend it here, we need the VAT for us.

Anyway, if you keep going to France you might get infected with it and like it. People have been known to go there and not come back. The traitors spend their pensions enjoying themselves in the sun in a civilised fashion. Also, as the French have no qualms about answering back when their government overstep the mark, it would not be a good idea of you brought this sort of thinking back with you. Gordon and tony prefer you to be docile and be led like a bull by the nose.

No, no! All that sunshine and wine and civility is bad for you. Stay her, live in fear and eke out an existence. Know your place in life and be grateful. If you live long enough to be eighty, you'll get another 25p a week on your pension which you can save up. In only a month you can waddle down to Poundstretchers and spend it sensibly or buy a small packet of teabags which will afford you another cup of tea a day, but only if you don't take sugar and milk.

Though the demos actually happen, it's no big deal. It would not be France otherwise. Don't we have strikes, demonstrations, marches? I don't hear anyone warning the world and his wife not to come here.

No. I think these horror stories are no more than black propaganda and should be filed under the heading of, "If you believe all you hear, you'll eat all you see."

Can't wait to get back to chez nous, eat and drink with the locals and chew the fat.

MonsieurClee-mong


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi most of us motorhomers just like to travel and if it looks like there might be trouble we just head for the other 99.99% of the laid back frendly country


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it.

I live in France (for the moment) and can't see any reason for concern.

Get over here and enjoy what is a motorhomers dream.

Lee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France and the French*



MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> As we've had a house in France for sixteen years, and spent a lot of time there, even lived there for six years, we have a certain interest in affairs relating to the latest French Revalution.
> 
> ...


Well said ! Ive been all over Europe and has to be said that France is a very diverse and Patriotic country.

They know they get bad press, they dont take no ****, they can be very stuck up, most do have the command of another language but won't use it, they are mad and have a wicked sense of humour.

Do they Give a toss? Absolument Pas!

Most countries would do well to take a leaf out of thier books.

But for kids, mortgage etc and Money no object I would have a villa with a sea view in Le-rayol-canadel please.

Now wheres that lottery ticket or sugar mummy

Trev


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The article and the FCO web site are NOT saying DONT travel to France they are just advising to stay away from areas of trouble. 

peedee


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I agree, the French can be arrogant but the more and more Blair and Brown destroys us the more I like the French approach.

The people, not Chirac, could not care much about the EU unless there was something in it for them, there are many EU policies passed but the French will only selectively implement.

They are deeply proud of their Country and in France the French come first.

They know how to keep work and pleasure apart

I am proud to be Welsh first and British second (close order) I hate being told I am getting kicked out of our local GP's (lack of use) because the local surgery needs to take on a quoter of immigrants.

We have just been told that our local dentist is going private including the kids and the closest that will treat our children on the NHS is 22 miles away and they will only treat the kids on the NHS providing the parents are already private patients.
But yet the local dentist that has just gone private must continue to treat their quoter of the Immigrant they already have on their books

Our younger 2 were told last Xmas that the school they attend will not be celebrating CHRISTmas because it might offend the schools ethnic minority ((29 pupils)
Although they did celebrate Chinese New Year a few weeks ago !!!


We should be tolerant of genuine immigrants to this country, we should support them and help them to settle in, we should respect their faith and culture.
But not at the cost of mine or this country.

Anyone coming to this country that expects us to roll over then as far as I am concerned they should not have come here in the first place.

What does not help is the PC lot have to much control and its ripping the heart out of country.

If I was going to live in another country I would expect to fit in to their laws and culture and if I could not then I can leave.

The French people are much more sensible and are in control and always will be.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, where do you find a list of the trouble areas ??


----------



## 95172 (May 1, 2005)

Yet another law that helps the big bee's and stamps on the small. No permanent contract, no mortgage and never a even the smallest crumbs of the big pie that the big bee's sharing between themselves (and their gov puppets) PFUI! If I were to travel to france I'd probably help demonstrate myself. Well...they'll soon feel it when there's nobody left to buy their goods :twisted:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, It looks like the demonstrations should be over as they have scrapped the Controversial French workers' law

http://www.radionetherlands.nl/currentaffairs/fra060410?view=Standard

Brian


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

thanks for that Brian, a useful bit of info.
We are planning on heading off [to Bilbao initially] in about a month, and it was starting to get a bit close for comfort, the whole thing seemed to be going on indefinitely.
btw - have you got a revised date now?

8)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Great Britain;
I like France; I like the good smooth roads, the excess of Aires & motorhome friendly villages, the warm weather, the fact that if the French don't like the way their government is taking them - they stand up & fight.
I used to like UK, I don't like the bad roads, the traffic jams & road works [which usually appear spring & summer], I don't like the weather, I hate having to stop in a lay-by or shopping mall car park because there are no equivalent Aires, I hate the way we Brits moan but accept [with thanks & touching forelocks] the crumbs from the governments table, I hate not being able to get a dentist . . I could go on & on but you get the picture.
I seem to remember the outcry [well the squeak] when fuel reached 80p a litre . . now its up around 95.9p - but listen . . silence, not a word, not a peep - have the government slapped a 'D' notice on reporting ?
- As for the immigrant discussion, we're not allowed to open our mouths incase it offends; my 95 year old dad needs new dentures, no dentist will do it - no NHS or private as it isn't seen to be a health need but my health authority [when pressed] tells me it HAS got a ringfenced pot of £££ for dental needs of asylum seekers, [I've been told that not to have is an infringment of their human rights] . . . 
Our friend is waiting for a hip replacement, she's on morphine to ease the pain . . . been told 'around 8 months' waiting time - someone tell me are we living in a first of THIRD world country ?
Easter next week - or has it been 'rebranded' something PC ?
The French have the phrase "Vive La France" - can anyone tell me the English equivalent ? maybe its "up yours mate" prob due to the government ministers having private health care and a large SECURE pension, still as its already been pointed out, if I live to 80 I'll get a bit of a pension rise - lets hope poundstretcher is still around then otherwise I'll not be able to get a packet of teabags for £1., mind you I won't be able to afford to put any juice in my motorhome by then [or if it continues the way its going - by this time next year].
My dad reminds me that the war was fought to make this a land fit for hero's . . . I feel like telling him we have all been suckered.
Ah sod it, I'm going to break the glass cover on my 'Emergency box' and use my last teabag & see if it calms me down.
Great [?] Britain.


----------

